# Best Train Video Yet.



## rrdude (Aug 30, 2011)

Check this out.........

I admit, I did laff when he walked on the bridge....

http://www.youtube.c...feature=related


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Aug 31, 2011)

Thread should be renamed "Fez Gets Drunk, Hangs Off Train, Bounces Off Rail Infrastructure."

You can tell they've been doing this for quite a while. I've never attempted anything like that myself; looks a little dangerous. When I was a kid I did delight in freaking people out by sticking my hand into the blades of a tabletop fan or shooting my own hand at point blank range with a BB gun or other stupid tricks that seemed dangerous at first glance but are actually quite harmless when done with even a modicum of care. The only problem was that some kids couldn't figure out where illusion became actual danger and ended up accidentally cutting themselves or blowing off their fingers with fireworks or whatnot.


----------



## rrdude (Aug 31, 2011)

Texas Sunset said:


> Thread should be renamed "Fez Gets Drunk, Hangs Off Train, Bounces Off Rail Infrastructure."
> 
> You can tell they've been doing this for quite a while. I've never attempted anything like that myself; looks a little dangerous. When I was a kid I did delight in freaking people out by sticking my hand into the blades of a tabletop fan or shooting my own hand at point blank range with a BB gun or other stupid tricks that seemed dangerous at first glance but are actually quite harmless when done with even a modicum of care. The only problem was that some kids couldn't figure out where illusion became actual danger and ended up accidentally cutting themselves or blowing off their fingers with fireworks or whatnot.


Yeah, it was _obviously _ not the first time for these kids. They knew _just when_ to duck, and pull in tight. You have to wonder what the engineer / fireman are thinking when they look in the side-mirror, or out the window......


----------



## JeffW (Aug 31, 2011)

Ha! I was wondering when this would be posted on the forum! I would guess that the engineer has other things on his mind, and figures that if these guys get taken out by renegade bridges or posts, then it is their own problem...






Now why don't we see this more often on Amtrak???


----------



## RRrich (Aug 31, 2011)

Should I discard my fez or return it to Patrick?


----------



## lthanlon (Aug 31, 2011)

Why are there so many garbage trucks?


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Aug 31, 2011)

That takes quite a bit of strength. I have to stay one of my favorite things is standing on the end of a box car on foot on the ladder and one arm wrapped around a wrung and leaning out and telling the engineer where he is/ how many car lengths to the stop. What those guys were doing was just crazy!


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Sep 4, 2011)

Video has been removed from youtube.


----------



## Anderson (Sep 5, 2011)

What was it called? I may be able to dig up a repost by someone else.


----------

